# CCW and State Parks



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Since it is a felony to carry in any govt. owned buildings I asked the instructor whether it is OK to carry in a State Park. He said NO.
The booklet only lists govt. buildings. Says nothing about state land. Since one can carry a loaded shotgun or rifle hunting, why not a CCW?
I know the shotgun/rifle is not concealed-is that the difference?

I only need one for my late night fishing expeditions in state parks and the Ohio River when I'm by myself and when loading the boat by myself.
Anyone have any ideas on CCW in State Parks?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lewzer,
Seems like I've read this very topic on another site. The answer was NO, CCW is not allow on any state property. The solution would be to carry openly. It makes for a better psychological deterent.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a ccw and I do carry open when I'm night fishing in some state land. I know the instructor told me the same thing. But check with the local DNR and local police you just might be surprised at the different answers you will get. Even better ask to see the law written and not just what they say and they will try to get away from you....lol


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I called the3 Division of Wildlife disctrict 3 office in Portage Lakes and the officer there wouldn't give me an answer. Told me to call the state park people at Portage Lakes State Park.
A lady answered the phone there and told me they couldn't help me and call the District 3 DOW office.... I had to cut her off because she wouldn't let me get a word in. Told her I just got off the phone with them and they told me to call you! No officer available there till late this afternoon.
So I called the West Branch State Park office. I asked for an officer, introduced myself and asked my question. He told me to call the DOW too.
Told him they told me to call you and then he said sure it's legal-no problem with ccw in state parks. No problem with ccw in your boat on the open waters in an Ohio State Park.
Now who can I believe and should I asked ol'e Petro (Ohio Attorney General) for a written opinion since everyone else either has no opinion or possibly the wrong one?

I an not going to openly carry a gun in my boat in a state park in the middle of summer. It will be in the storage area till and if needed.
Who to believe????

Good point in asking what ORC they are referring to.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I know what you mean. No one wants to tell you something that will come back on them. I'm tried to call the state office myself and get this resolved, but they want you to call them back. I guess I need to go up there and see someone in person.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Upon further review...this might answer your question.



Locations Prohibited To Carry Concealed Weapons Under The Ohio CCW Law:
A licensee may carry a concealed weapon anywhere in Ohio, except for the specific places and circumstances listed below: 
Police station, Sheriff's office, state highway patrol station, premises controlled by the bureau of criminal identification and investigation, state correctional institution, jail, workhouse or Ohio Department of Rehabilitation and Correction Facility and other detention facilities. 


Airport Terminal 


State institution for the care and treatment of mentally ill or retarded individuals. 


Within a school safety zone 


Courthouses or building where courthouse is located. 


Any room or open air arena where liquor is dispensed. 


Any premises owned or leased by a public or private college, university or institution of higher learning, unless the weapon is locked in a motor vehicle. 


A church, synagogue, mosque, or place of worship, unless the church, synagogue, mosque or place of worship posts or permits otherwise. 


Child day-care center or family day-care home. However, this does not restrict the licensee residing in a home day care residence from carrying a concealed weapon in parts of the home not dedicated or used for the day care purposes. 


Aircraft 


Any building owned or leased by the state of Ohio or political subdivision of the state of Ohio. 


Any place where federal law prohibits weapons. 


Any location and/or property where it is posted with a sign that no dangerous weapons are permitted on these premises, even if you have a valid license to carry such weapon(s). 

Here's the link: Hope it helps.

http://www.sacsconsulting.com/ccw_LocationsProhibited.htm

BTW: What's wrong with carrying on the hip...?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those regulations are from the booklet they pass out at the training course. Notice there is NO mention of state owned land just buildings.
I pointed that out to the instructor after he said you cannot ccw in a state park and he had no explanation.



> BTW: What's wrong with carrying on the hip...?


Sitting on a boat in 90 degree weather with a pair of shorts on. Leather belts/holsters will pinch my hairy back. 
I always accidently fall in the water on hot summer days and nights to cool off.
State Watercraft officers tracking me down charging me with creating a public disturbance if they find they cannot charge me with CCW.

I just want to fish and be left alone. I don't have anything to prove or show off. I just want to do it legally so there are no hassles or problems with anyone.

Again the only time or reason to have it will be when I am fishing alone, coming in the launch ramp @ 3:00AM with just me and Joe Stranger(s) in the parking lot. I had a couple run-ins in the past few years exactly described above. Nothing came of them except one incident when the rattletrap located on the end of one of my poles ended up embedded in someone's back. With 14lb Fireline tied off to that rattletrap the incident ended rather quickly and I got my rattletrap back with no break off. 
This was at Nimisila.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

That was exactly my take on the govt. bulding vs. land when I read it. Overall it seems ambigious and sort of explains why you're having trouble getting a straight answer and the run-around.
And I gotcha on the comfort level with the high heat thing.  

Good luck...!


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Hahaha Lewzer - I knew it was Nimi you were referring to...careful they may like it if you let on you have a big gun and will unholster it...lol...


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

www.packing.org has all the laws for all states and they list specifically that state parks are legal to carry in Ohio. If you go into the outhouse with it you are illegal though. This site has a lot of interesting info for ccw including what other states honor our ccw licenses.

A boat is a motor vehicle and how you carry is the same rules as when you are in your truck. I can just imagine all the trouble that could be caused when someone sees me fishing with my .45 on my side. What about when you are back at the ramp? Plain view in the boat, you step on land and you have to conceal it.(This looks suspicious to people who don't know the law!!) Then as soon as I get to my truck i have to have it in plain sight again. Get back out to put the boat on the trailer and now it's concealed. Back in the boat in plain view. Out of the boat to get back in the truck concealed, etc..... This is the goofiest set of laws in the world. This part definatly needs reformed.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, you can carry in state parks, rest areas, etc. But you cannot carry it into any building, including restrooms. I had an incident about a month ago. My truck had gotten the window broken out while it was setting at the boat ramp. When I got back to the ramp I was met by a park officer. The were relieved I was carrying my weapon with me instead of it getting stolen from the truck.


----------

